# Advice needed please........



## +ButterflyWings+ (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Me and DH are seriously considering egg sharing, we've been reading about it for a few weeks now but I just wanted to ask if anyone knows what the following really means in the criteria section...... 

•  Have no personal history of transmissible disease 
•  Have no personal or family history of inheritable disorders 
•  Have no history of severe endometriosis 
•  Have no history of previous low response to ovarian stimulation

I.e what kind of diseases/disorders etc, i have mild endo so is that ok? and with regards to ovarian stimulation I dont ovulate naturally and Clomid only made me ovulate 3 out of the 6 months i took it (50mg dose).I havent had any other stimulation drugs/treatment.

Any help/advice is much appreciated!

xxxxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Suzzi,

I'm not 100% but think the personal history of transmissible disease is things like HIV, Hep c & b....there may be more but they do test you for a lot of things. 
With the family history I just told them everything, even if I felt it was insignifficant, I left it to the consultant at the initial consultation to decide and as it turned out, everything was fine. If you have something significant in your family history then it might be worth a call to the clinic to see whether they think it would rule you out of es. They would look at thinks like cancer, cystic fybrosis, heart problems, diabetes, epilepsy, etc. 
Also things like asthma, even if childhood asthma, bring it all up with them. A few weeks before my initial consultation I wrote down everything I could think of and I asked my parents about their history & my grandparents.
I'm sure mild endo would be fine, but you may find one clinic will accept you and another wouldn't. I found this with pcos, some clinic wouldn't accept me at all, others have no probs. So do ring around a few places if you find obstacles in your way.
I am clomid resistant so never ovulated while taking it (even up to 100mg) and ovulate rarely on my own and I've been accepted to es, so there should be no probs there either.

Sorry I can't be any more help, but I'm only just starting out myself.
Best of luck to you. xx


----------



## +ButterflyWings+ (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi HoneyMonster,

Thank you so much for your reply.

I tried to call 2 different clinics yesterday but just got answer machines so will try again today.

From what you are saying it looks like i wont be eligible as I have PCOS and Asthma, there are heart problems in my maternal grandparents and cancer in both sets of grandparents  

I will keep ringing round tho to see if somewhere would accept me.

Good luck and fingers crossed for your treatment!

Thanks again

xxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Suzzi,

It doesn't mean you won't be able to go ahead, but you need to tell them your whole history. I'm sorry I was on my phone yesterday and I've just read my post back & it makes it sound like those things will rule you out. I just meant those are the things you need to discuss at your initial consultation, things like cancer & heart problems 'could' rule you out but not neccessarily at all.

If there is cancer in the family for instance, they will look at who it was in relation to you & how old they were, etc. 

I have a history of asthma and that hasn't ruled me out but it will be up to the recipient couple whether they want me as their donor, for most it won't be an issue but say if the husband has a history of asthma, so choosing a donor with asthma may not be a risk they want to take. There are also heart problems in my family too and again it didn't rule us out, it depends on what the issue is, who had it & at what age. 

Most clinics offer a free consultation for egg sharing so I'd try & book one in at your preferred clinic and then discuss everything with them, they will tell you straight away if they think there could be a problem. A lady on here mentioned a few weeks ago that breast cancer runs in the family, it wasn't a straight forward 'no' but they wanted to carry out an extra blood test to see what the risk was.
Good luck! xx


----------



## +ButterflyWings+ (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks HoneyMonster,

Sorry, I guess im just taking things very literally at the moment (hormones/stress LOL)

Ive just rang 2 clinics and explained my whole family history to them, they said my PCOS, Asthma, Heart disease,Cancer is all fine the only thing i need to know is my AMH level which i dont know.

I'm still being seen at my local hospital, waiting to go on the NHS IVF waiting list (had to reduce my BMI before they would apply for funding)!
but their waiting list is approx 22mths   and as we've been TTC for 4years already I just dont think i can wait that long!
So ive been looking into egg sharing as another option, I think we will make an appointment with one of the clinics I spoke to, to get more info and find out for definate if im eligible.

Thanks again for replying to me, it means a lot to get help/advice from people who are going through the same things as me!

xxxx


----------

